# JD compatibility and tankmates.



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey yall, i have 90 gal with a JD, polypterus and FM. I tried keeping them with oscars tiwce but the first was killed (by the jack dempsey i tihnk) and the second i saved and returned when things were getting ugly. My fish still arent more than 3" so it shouldnt be too late to introduce new fish. 
My question is what other fish could i keep with this kind of aggressive JD and passive FM and polypterus? I was tihnking 2-3 more fish that max out between 6"-10". Rehoming to a larger tank may be done in around 2 years.
I dont want silver dollars, tin foil barbs or blood parrots.

Thanks for the speedy replies. :thumb:


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Convicts and Texas cichlids. If you are gonna upgrade I would do one of the two. You could get more convicts then Texas in there. Maybe a salvini.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

So could i get away with putting one of each now plus maybe one other fish like a jewel or salvini or something similar?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

If you provide sight breaks and places to hide with dithers there should be no problem. The problem may come if a pair forms. It's a 4' tank correct?


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

yes its 4ft and i have dithers already. 4 small schooling rainbows. Theres some drifwood, caves, and a large sunken ship in the form of cover also.
And i was doing some more research and what about a gold severum instead of a texas with a con and jewel?
Any other fish u can suggest would be appreciated too.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

If you go with just one of each you should be fine. Just steer clear of pairs.


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

do not put a texas in a 90 gallon with anything else texas grow very fast and get mean

may be 90 gallons but thats only the ground space of a 75.....

so you cant really house 5-6 large fish in this tank id say ur very close to ur max right now....


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

justin3p0 said:


> do not put a texas in a 90 gallon with anything else texas grow very fast and get mean
> 
> may be 90 gallons but thats only the ground space of a 75.....
> 
> so you cant really house 5-6 large fish in this tank id say ur very close to ur max right now....


I didn't know the 90 was the same foot print as a 75. I thought the 90 was wider. My bad it must be taller. 
Yep you seem maxed out. You would have to move up to a 6' or a wider tank. You could always rehome the fm and get an ebjd if color is what you after.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

the 90 gal is deeper and maybe a little taller.and wouldnt the ebjd get bullied by the jd. i heard they were more passive?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Your right I forgot about the aggressive jd. Is it a male or female.


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

the JD itself is really more on the passive side....

nothing can say u cant put a regular JD with a electric blue....

for EBJDs to spawn u must have one regular blue gene and a EBJD....


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, well they cost like 50$ where im at so ill pass on it for now 

Ill either go with the severum,con,jewel trio or an oscar and severum.
Im nervous about getting an oscar again tho as the last two i tried have been abused. I'm thinking maybe grow out the oscar in another tank then add it in a couple months?


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

well if u plan to have a JD with an oscar and a severum in the 90 id say itd be at your own risk...


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

why wouldnt you recommend those 3 together? 
So can u give me a fish stocking options to help me choose from? because i can get 1000 different fish names but in the end i need a functioning combination. so a couple examples to help me narrow in would be appreciated.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

and i think the JD is a male


----------



## kasper (Feb 24, 2007)

You have a JD, Polyp, and a firemouth in the 48x18 footprint tank? You are maxed out considering how big they will grow.

Where did that other Oscar go?


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

id say

1-EBJD female
1-JD female 
1-oscar

and oscar can get 14-16 inches and some can be very mean

my last albino oscar wouldnt allow any fish in my 140 gallon tank so...


----------



## jturkey69 (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI..dont put a Jewel in there...we had to move ours as it kept ripping the tail of our slightly smaller Firemouth :x ...we are also looking to house maybe one other fish with our JD and FM combo.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

ya i didn't. Instead i got a severum and con. The severum is great but the con is a little devil. He picks fights with the FM and he and the severum are mortal enemies.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

How about this guy for a tankmate.








He gets along well with a mating pair of 4 inch JD's, an emperor tetra and a Featherfin Catfish.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

jegrego1 said:


> How about this guy for a tankmate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Good suggestion.. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Best thing about crayfish in the south is you can get them boiled for $4.50/lb or you can ask them for a live big one for your tank and it's free.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

^Don't they get big and try to eat your fish?


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have 6, 3 in. JDs an emperor tetra and an upside down cat they don't bother eachother the crayfish did mow down all my live plants tho. And likes to feed on java moss.


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a JD in a 125 with about 30 mbunas with no ill affect. The JD was in a 55 with a mated pair of convicts that tore him a new one. Even after a few minths in the 125 he still has chunks of fin missing that didn't grow back. The JD seems at peace in the 125. 
If you have a mated pair of convicts you might want to move them or the other fish to another tank. Very feisty fish. Will attach your hand in the tank if they have babies. They also breed like rabbits.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

ya i only got one con. And i was warned by one of the ladies at the pet store, that i've become friends with, that she still wouldn't have recommended me getting one. She hates them with a passion and i can sort of understand why. They seem like they're always looking for a fight. My con "marty" fights with everyone but my "O".
I never really liked crayfish and I always thought they ate fish too.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

babarian16 said:


> ya i only got one con. And i was warned by one of the ladies at the pet store, that i've become friends with, that she still wouldn't have recommended me getting one. She hates them with a passion and i can sort of understand why. They seem like they're always looking for a fight. My con "marty" fights with everyone but my "O".
> I never really liked crayfish and I always thought they ate fish too.


The Crayfish is everyone's, except me lol, favorite member of the tank he roams around climbing like a spider and Is really cool to watch. I got mine really big so the bully JDs wouldn't kill him off to quick. To my surprise he's lasted three months and except for an attempt to put bite the hard back of his shell, even the dominant male and his gorgeous female dont mess with him.
I also have a corydora cat. 
But I heard a great bottom feeder to go with them is the longfin catfish because it's aggressive and doesn't put up with no BS lol.


----------



## babarian16 (Apr 27, 2011)

ya its always cool to have a roame in the tank. For me it'd be my polypterus. Its amazing to watch him slither in and out of the rock caves.
Ya i got 3 corydoras in my smaller tank supstairs they're funny to watch too.


----------

